# Newbie to archery



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hakjai718. Have fun here.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome, There is no experience like bow hunting.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## sshayndell12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm Henderson new to the forum, Just say hello.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Kwiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Reverie823 (Aug 18, 2010)

*a little advice would be nice, if you don't mind?*

Hello,

I too am another newbie and have no clue about where to begin. I found a place where I had taken lessons and they provided much guidance. They told me I was left eye dominant. It didn't help much once I found that my eye dominance depends on which hand is on top (and totally threw off my focus). However, I think I will continue to use my left side (I'm right handed) because my right arm is stronger to hold the bow steady and I wink my right eye. I've been given feed back that I've done well for starting, since my arrows are flying steady and staying within each other with each new set. The unfortunate side is that the range is closed on my day off (I was able to attend on an extra holiday off given by my job.) there are other ranges set in stores. However, I would like to grow in this and I don't know how to go about it without guidance. I don't know of any clubs or groups or how to get involved with them. I don't know what bows to use or what else I should get for starting. I'm afraid to go to the stores, because I feel they'd try to sell me everything I may not need at this point. I can consider hunting one day, but I'd rather focus on the art of it for now with "traditional" bows. Then I've also been told that "traditional" bows would require more experience, and it would be wise to begin with an easier bow to work my strength and experience. I thought "traditional" bows were the easiest *shrugs* I don't know what to do now. I know I would like to get into competitions one day, but I don't know how to begin. Any advice would be appreciated...very very very much...Thanks for your time either way.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## Reverie823 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks...i think I should've posted on a new one...sorry...I just now figured it out...


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

